# Starz Freeview



## Murph (May 16, 2002)

Just a fyi Starz Freeview this weekend......


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

Thanks, but old news


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

just call Customer Retention and ask them what kind of deals they have.

We got 3 months of STARZ and Showtime free!!


----------



## mikellanes (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone have a retention phone number? The one I have changed.

EDIT: Found the #.. nevermind

And SWEETNESS!! I got Starz for 3 months and HBO for 6 months for a total of $3 less then what my bill is now!

Starz was Free HOB was $2 and they took $5 off my package (total choice plus) for a total of $3 less


----------



## tbohen (Dec 27, 2005)

Whats the new retention number?

Thanks


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

1-800-824-9081 (retention)


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Guindalf said:


> Thanks, but old news


Bzzzt. Wrong forum. Doesn't count. Thanks for playing.


----------



## csantelman (Nov 18, 2002)

Just called rentention - got 6 months of Showtime & Cinemax for $2.00 per month!


----------



## skaeight (Jan 20, 2004)

Do they make you reup for 2 years with these deals from retention?


----------



## gshumaker (Feb 5, 2006)

nope!! 

Not the free/discounted programming....

only if you get new equipment!!


----------



## apollo04 (Jul 21, 2005)

can you call retention before your contract is up ... say you're in 6 months into 1 year contract


----------



## or270 (Feb 4, 2006)

apollo04 said:


> can you call retention before your contract is up ... say you're in 6 months into 1 year contract


I have before, Give them a call see what they have.


----------



## morgantown (Mar 29, 2005)

...already have 15 movies set to record. Looks like Starz finally got the point of not showing movies that have been out on DVD for ten years for the freeviews. We'll see what I actually watch. Who knew Scary Movie 3 was so funny!

Lots of oooold stuf though. Better than HBO this weekend at least.


----------



## Jotas (Mar 19, 2005)

Just cancelled my subscription after two months. Now I'm sending my info in for the $25 rebate/promo from last year.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

gshumaker said:


> nope!!
> 
> Not the free/discounted programming....
> 
> only if you get new equipment!!


Not what I was told two weeks ago when they gave me discounted HBO and a separate monthly credit (and there were no equipment changes)...


----------



## self (Jul 10, 2002)

Has Starz stopped putting their annoying logo on during programming? That prompted me to cancel my Starz package a few months ago.


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

self said:


> Has Starz stopped putting their annoying logo on during programming? That prompted me to cancel my Starz package a few months ago.


It's certainly less annoying than the logos on some other channels -- but, yeah, it's there occasionally on regular Starz, more often on other channels (such as Starz Edge and WAM), along with the text info banners at the bottom of the screen during movies' closing credits.


----------



## KrazyKevin (Oct 31, 2003)

Just got my showtime/starz package for $2 a month also. Also just got my bill in the mail and see where my prices are going up. 5.99 for tivo, and my package went from 45.99 to 48.99.


----------

